# Kompressorkühlung oder Durchlaufkühler?



## deputamadre (6. Januar 2010)

*Kompressorkühlung oder Durchlaufkühler?*

Hey, 

Ich suche eine Kühlmethode, die immer verfügbar ist, d.h. die Energie aus der Steckdose kommt aber auch in die Minusgrade geht. Vapochill ist mir zu teuer, gibt, dann gibt es noch Durchlaufkühler, aber ich weiß nicht ob die so gut sind?


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung oder Durchlaufkühler?*

Hier steht schon mal was zum Durchlaufkühler. KLICK


----------



## deputamadre (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung oder Durchlaufkühler?*

Hat irgendjemand schon mal andere Kompressorkühlungen als Vapochill gesehn?


----------



## koe80 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung oder Durchlaufkühler?*

prometa mach 2 kompressor kühlung 

ansonsten google dein freund und helfer

kompressorkühlung - Google-Suche


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Kompressorkühlung oder Durchlaufkühler?*

Wenn es um KoKüs oder Durchlaufkühler geht bist du hier an der richtigen Adresse: extremecooling


----------

